# Panade von Fischstäbchen?



## Karsten01 (7. September 2004)

Moin Boardies,
sagt mal,kennt jemand das Rezept von der Panade die auf Fischstäbchen ist?
Ich hab da schon viel herum experimentiert,aber es ist mir leider nie gelungen die Mischung hinzubekommen.
Auf der Zutatenliste steht ja was von Reismehl und Eipulver etc.aber das ist ja von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden.
Würd mich freuen wenn jemand von Euch etwas darüber weiß,schmeckt mir echt lecker diese Panade.


#h Karsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

Am einfachsten so:
Fisch würzen (Salz, Pfeffer und Paprikapulver), in Mehl wenden, durch zerkleppertes Ei ziehen und dann in Semmelbröseln wenden, diese leicht andrücken und dann bei mittlerer Hitze in Öl ausbraten.


----------



## Karsten01 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

Hallo Thomas,

so brate ich mir meine F.filets üblicherweise auch,ich wollte nur ganz gern mal eine Pande mit Reismehl machen(soll dadurch ja besonders knusprig werden),hast du da vielleicht ein Tip?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

Ich glaube das ist nur, weil sich das industriell eventuell einfacher verarbeiten lässt mit Reismehl.
Ob es mit Reismehl wirklich knuspriger werden würde, weiss ich nicht, da ich immer wie oben beschrieben paniere.
Und bisher mit der "Knusprigkeit" immer zufrieden war.
Dazu noch ein kleiner Tipp (auch für Gesundheitsbewusste): 
Die fertigen panierten (meinst wohl gebratenen?) Filets kurz auf einem Küchentuch "entfetten", dann bleiben sie knuspriger und sind weniger fett.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

Oder mal die Mailänder Panade versuchen: In die Semmelbrösel einfach geriebenen Parmesan und italienische Kräuter mit rein, saulecker. Oder einfach mal zerbröselte Cornflakes zu der Panade, auch lekka!

Aber was die Stäbchenfische für eine Panade haben wüsste ich auch mal gerne!


----------



## Kieler-Sprotte (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*


Moin zusammen,

ich hab gerade gestern einen Fernsehbericht  gesehen, da wurde gezeigt,
wie die Fischstäbchen hergestellt werden.
Die haben sie erst durch eine "flüssige" Panade geschickt und dann durch
das Paniermehl.

Aber haben leider nicht verraten, was in dieser Flüssigkeit drin ist.#c 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die aus Ei und Mehl (?) besteht?

Bin gespannt ob es jemand hier weiß.#d 

Liebe Grüße, Kieler-Sprotte:a


----------



## theactor (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

Der MichaelB-Panade-bleibt-besser-dran-Tipp:

Filets erst in normalem Mehl wälzen, dann mit Bier(!) übergießen und dann panieren. Klappt super und knusprich wie lecker!

#h


----------



## honeybee (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

oder ganz einfach in das paniermehl etwas zerbröselte kornflakes tun........schmeckt auch lecker


----------



## theactor (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

HI,

das mit den Cornflakes werde ich als nächstes mal probieren...
leider habe ich nur "Frosties" im Haus... und das dürfte etwas eeklich werden... #t 

#h


----------



## Tommy-Boy (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> oder ganz einfach in das paniermehl etwas zerbröselte kornflakes tun........schmeckt auch lecker


Gute Idee, muss ich mal ausprobieren! :q :q :q


----------



## honeybee (7. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

funktioniert super...man sollte halt nur keine mit zucker nehmen:q 

ich paniere damit immer schnitzel ,chicken wings oder blumenkohl. warum sollte es dann nicht mit fischfilet funktionieren


----------



## mot67 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

probier es mal mit etwas stärke in der panade, wird auch sehr knusprig.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (8. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> funktioniert super...man sollte halt nur keine mit zucker nehmen:q
> 
> ich paniere damit immer schnitzel ,chicken wings oder blumenkohl. warum sollte es dann nicht mit fischfilet funktionieren


Ich weiß.  (verstohlen mal 8 Threats nach ober zeig') *kicher*


----------



## chippog (8. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

für hering und makrele nehme ich grobes roggenmehl, sonst nix, na gut, würzen nicht vergessen; die fische also direkt nach dem säubern und abspülen panieren.
paniermehl mache ich mir manchmal aus grobem(!) knäckebrot! schmeckt herzhaft!


----------



## Karsten01 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

#h Schönen Dank Euch allen,hört sich alles lecker an und werde jedes Rezept einmal ausprobieren.

Gruß Karsten!


----------



## Wendeg48 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

Hallo Karsten

So wie die Fabrikstäbchen ist es schwierig hinzubekommen.Die arbeiten mit gewürzter Flüssigpanade die an den gefrosteten Stäbchen haften bleibt.
Ich habe bei meinen Kindern großen Erfolg indem ich 50 % der Semmelbrösel durch Kokosflocken oder gemahlene Nüsse ersetze.#6 
|wavey: |wavey: G.W.


----------



## muddyliz (14. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

So wie die das machen bekommst du es nicht hin. Die verwenden Aromastoffe, um den "buttrigen" Geschmack zu erreichen. Experimentiere doch mal und entwickle deine eigene Panade. Z.B. Brösel von Roggenknäcke, Chiabatti oder dunklem Bauernbrot (ohne Rinde), gemahlene Walnüsse oder Haselnüsse, Sesamkörner usw. usw.
Kannst auch hier mal nachsehen: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#frik


----------



## MichaelB (14. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Der MichaelB-Panade-bleibt-besser-dran-Tipp:Filets erst in normalem Mehl wälzen, dann mit Bier(!) übergießen und dann panieren


 Nur fast richtig >> nicht übergießen sondern nur drin wenden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Bericht über die Fischstäbchen war wirklich sehr interessant, von wegen das sei Fisch-Schrott 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nix da!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (15. September 2004)

*AW: Panade von Fischstäbchen?*

noch ne variante, in joghurt naturell eintauchen, abtropfen lassen, pannieren, braten und fäddich! feiner, leicht säurerlicher geschmack, kommt gut! chipp


----------

